# Deck nails popping! Replace with screws?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sliver108 said:


> *I have heard horror stories about finding a person at home depot or lowes that knows what they are talking about.*


You got that one right.:laughing:

You’re on the right track, pull a popped nail and replace it with a screw.:thumbsup:

Box Store Guy’s should at least be able to show you what isle the deck screws are on.:wink:


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

*Screws*

Only thing More fun than screwing a Deck up is Screwing the Boards down after someone else screwed it up! Split Stopper screws are awesome but cost a little more and if the hole is already there... most likely not necessary. Make sure you get the Deck Board all the way against the Joist because chances are the screw will not pull it tight. Good Luck!


----------



## sliver108 (Jul 20, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> You’re on the right track, pull a popped nail and replace it with a screw.:thumbsup:


Since the "pilot" hole from the nail is larger than a normal pilot hole....what size screws should i get? Any recommendations on brand and metal/coating?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a nail with you when you go screw shopping and size them up. As long as the thread diameter is wider than the nail you should be alright.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Philly man I'm not to far from you. Chessesteakhoagies and pretzels yeh!
I would get 3 " deck screws with square shank bit to get them in nice and tight.

Sounds like the deck is moving check all the nails close and the deck construction, I built mine 15 years ago with 3" spiral nails countersunk and only 1 or 2 have come up slightly.


----------



## sliver108 (Jul 20, 2010)

Docwhitley said:


> Make sure you get the Deck Board all the way against the Joist because chances are the screw will not pull it tight. Good Luck!


I can do that but are there any tricks that will save time?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Both Home Depot and Lowes have coated deck screws with Customer driver heads (they give you a bit in the box). Here's a link to Deck Mate (Home Depot carries them and I prefer them to what Lowes carries).

http://www.deckmatescrews.com/

Don't worry about pilot holes - they're not needed. You can either screw them in the nail holes or screw them through a solid part of the deck board. The old nail holes will eventually close up to some degree and they won't be a noticeable. 

Screw guns are available that will hold a stick of screws kind of like a nail gun (if you want to spend the money). Before you buy one, make sure it's compatible with (or comes with pre-loaded strips) of the screws that you want to use. I may not be 100% on the screw gun details as I've only looked at them and not used them. If you're going to use a regular drill, use a corded one - cordless won't last. First go through and tap in the screws where you want them to go with a framing hammer. Then come back a hit them with the drill. Don't hold the drill like a pistol - try to get the palm of your hand up behind the motor so that when you push, you push down the center of the screw. they'll drive better this way. Whatever you do, don't get galvanized screws. They stick like hell when you drive them, leading to stripping of the head and half of them are warped from the galv process. Finally, whichever ones you get, don;t bother with phillips drive - they strip too much. The deckmate has a phillips/robertson hybrid that works fine. A standard robertson works fine too, but I doubt you'll find them in a hardware store unless they are uncoated.

Long enough explanation?


----------

